# Big Name Kerry supporters are coming out to support him ;)



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Kerry's real band of brothers










:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Where's Yasser Arafat?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

They ran out of room for him.


----------

